# CBD Deliveries continue during Lockdown



## Hooked (28/3/20)

This might help those who become stressed during lockdown! 

I wonder how they got permission to deliver CBD?? I think it's unfair that CBD may obviously be delivered, but not vape stuff. Granted, there are many who use CBD out of necessity, in which case it would be classified as an essential for medical reasons, but my guess is that most use it because it's suddenly become the in-thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## leila_mcdonald (29/3/20)

is CBD legal ???


----------



## Hooked (29/3/20)

leila_mcdonald said:


> is CBD legal ???



CBD is legal here since last year, but not the other green stuff. The other green stuff may be grown for personal use, but not for resale.


----------



## emelybrown (28/8/20)

What is the difference between CBD oil and hemp oil? I suffer from ADHD please recommend me the right product. Thanks. I found this berkshirecbd.com/hand-trimmed-hemp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/8/20)

emelybrown said:


> What is the difference between CBD oil and hemp oil? I suffer from ADHD please recommend me the right product. Thanks.



If you suffer from ADHD it would be best for you to consult someone who is experienced in high strength CBD products. I would not rely on opinions of people on a vaping forum for assistance with a medical condition. Apologies to forumites - no offence intended, but ADHD must be treated correctly and with the correct dosage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/8/20)

emelybrown said:


> What is the difference between CBD oil and hemp oil? I suffer from ADHD please recommend me the right product. Thanks.



NO ONE suffers from ADD or ADHD ... It's a blessing ... You have a more active brain than the so called norm, and can achieve so much more once you learn to multi task, as your brain just needs LOTS of stimulation!
Consider the possibility that maybe you're "normal", and that everyone else only fires on one cylinder  ... and NO, you dont need Ritalin, Concerta or ... CBD either ... just the occasional vape 

As to the differences;
For many people, cannabis plays a significant role in the treatment of medical conditions and managing general well-being, and as a result, certain CBD, THC and Hemp products have seen a rapid increase in popularity of recent, however, in spite of the increased awareness of these products, false and misleading information continues to be distributed, causing major confusion. Most cannabidiol (CBD), THC and Hemp products have inaccurate labeling, as they're new entries into the market, and have yet to be placed into specific official categories, (along with the specific requirements of any one of these particular categories), within the South African market.

So what are the differences … Typically, CBD oil, THC and Hemp oil originate from the same cannabis plant. Certainly in South Africa, CBD oil is extracted from the flowers, leaves, stems, and stalks of hemp plants, which contain high levels of the naturally occurring CBD, and THC compounds. Various CBD oil formats include tinctures, vape oil, and capsules, which are commonly used for their claimed therapeutic benefits.

It needs to be reiterated that there are no controlling standards or body for this market at present, making the claims of CBD to the better part anecdotal, including the percentage(s), of remaining THC.

Hemp oil, on the other hand, is extracted from hemp seeds and contains little to no cannabinoids such as CBD and THC. It is used more like a traditional cooking oil, but can also be found in topical creams and lotions. Of recent, hemp oil is being hailed for its use in industrial products such as concrete, bio-plastics and fuel, and while it has huge potential for use in both consumer and industrial products, its claimed benefits and uses apparently differ to CBD oil.

It needs to be mentioned that THC, (tetrahydrocannabinol), is but ONE of the as yet identified psychoactive cannabinoids, (what gives you the feeling of being high), nonetheless, this “high” is because THC mimics the natural occurring chemical anandamide, (which is produced in the brain), in structure, and effectively alters the function of brain communication.

Instead of normal brain communication via neurons, the THC compound attaches to the neurons essentially stupefying the individual, (which is a very similar to the pharmaceutical function of the ADHD medications Ritalin and Concerta).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/8/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> NO ONE suffers from ADD or ADHD ... It's a blessing ... You have a more active brain than the so called norm, and can achieve so much more once you learn to multi task, as your brain just needs LOTS of stimulation!
> Consider the possibility that maybe you're "normal", and that everyone else only fires on one cylinder  .



And if more people had to understand how to harness this super power, we would have less people on meds for this condition. ADHD wasn't a "thing" when I was a kid - I had to "learn" how to deal with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

